# Microsoft Office Application Help - Excel Help forum > Excel General >  >  How to make a row fixed when scrolling up or down

## radhkrishna

Hello
       I have a doubt regarding rows in excel.

    suppose i have enter the data in this way in excel.
__________________________________________
slno      fruits         price        taste
-------------------------------------------------
1          mango        12             fine
2          apple          25            Excellent.
3
4
.
.
.
.
.
30


continuing it until some 30 rows.............

I can see the headers slno fruits  price taste......
but when it scroll down to more than 30 rows I cant see the first row which i assumed as a header.
If I want to enter any data I am getting confused.

How to make the first row which I assumed as header fixed so that when ever I want to enter more than 30 rows by scrolling down . the first row(header) must be visible.So that the eneteringof data in columns will be very easy.
Please help me out to solve this problem.... :Smilie:  

sincerely,
Bharath radhe krishna.

----------


## radhkrishna

Hello
       I have a doubt regarding rows in excel.

    suppose i have enter the data in this way in excel.
__________________________________________
slno      fruits         price        taste
-------------------------------------------------
1          mango        12             fine
2          apple          25            Excellent.
3
4
.
.
.
.
.
30


continuing it until some 30 rows.............

I can see the headers slno fruits  price taste......
but when it scroll down to more than 30 rows I cant see the first row which i assumed as a header.
If I want to enter any data I am getting confused.

How to make the first row which I assumed as header fixed so that when ever I want to enter more than 30 rows by scrolling down . the first row(header) must be visible.So that the eneteringof data in columns will be very easy.
Please help me out to solve this problem.... :Smilie:  

sincerely,
Bharath radhe krishna.

----------


## oldchippy

Place your cursor in A2, then go to Window > Freeze panes

----------


## oldchippy

_thanks for answering my question about making the row fixed when we are scrolling.
could u please suggest me that can we write any small funny programs in excel?what we must learn to write programs in excel._

If you want to learn some basic Excel, then take a look at this link, you will also find lots of other links on the link below "oldchippy"

http://www.homeandlearn.co.uk/ME/MicrosoftExcel.html

http://www.datapigtechnologies.com/ExcelMain.htm

----------


## AjitSEO

In Excel 2007
1. Select the First Row that you want to use as Header Row
2. Open *View* Tab
3. Click on *Freez Pane*
---------------------
*Moderators Note:  Advertising removed
Thanks*

----------


## dekare

Ok, say it's not the top row in this case that you want to freeze. I can get the top row to freeze using the directions above, but it's the second row (along with the top row) that needs to freeze. The second row doesn't respond. Any ideas? :Confused:

----------


## AV1D

Cant rememeber if this the way to do it, but give it a try :D


If you have data in Row 1 & Row 2 and want to freeze, select Row 3 and then goto freeze

----------


## dekare

> Cant rememeber if this the way to do it, but give it a try :D
> 
> 
> If you have data in Row 1 & Row 2 and want to freeze, select Row 3 and then goto freeze



That didn't do it. Let me know if you think of the solution!  :Smilie:

----------


## ExcelIsEasy

> Cant rememeber if this the way to do it, but give it a try :D
> 
> 
> If you have data in Row 1 & Row 2 and want to freeze, select Row 3 and then goto freeze



It is a tutorial, which will help with freezing: Freeze Panes

----------


## Zelaznog_Ydna

thanks men i didn't find the blue bars and scales.... so i'm  doing this....




> Place your cursor in A2, then go to Window > Freeze panes

----------


## udaytadikonda

I'm a novice to MS products. Please help.
The methods specified above were very helpful, but it freezes the pane either horizontally or vertically,
Is there a way to freeze both the left side pane and top pane - while the contents in the table scroll as needed??

Thanks in advance..

----------


## arlu1201

Uday,

Unfortunately you need to post your question in a new thread, it's against the forum rules to post a question in the thread of another user. If you create your own thread, any advice will be tailored to your situation so you should include a description of what you've done and are trying to do.  Also, if you feel that this thread is particularly relevant to what you are trying to do, you can surely include a link to it in your new thread.

----------

